# Libellen 2016



## Digicat (14. Mai 2016)

Servus __ Libellen-Freunde

Die Frühen Adonislibellen schlüpfen 

  
08.05.2016

  
14.05.2016

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich glaube, dass es noch keinen neuen treat für dieses Jahr gibt...Eröffnung:
__ Frühe Adonislibelle auf Fichtenzweig.
 
Petra

Mal ganz doof gefragt: die Vollbildfunktion gibt es nicht mehr??


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2016)

pema schrieb:


> da ich glaube, dass es noch keinen neuen treat für dieses Jahr gibt...Eröffnung:



ich glaube, Du bist zu spät: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/libellen-2016.46172/


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2016)

Ist ja nicht schlimm, ich räum das mal zusammen....


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2016)

oh ne...zu spät.
Aber Christine sei Dank.
Und wie ist das mit den Vollbildern??
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

22.05.2016
Plattbauch
Libellula depressa oder Blaupfeil


----------



## HannesDerZweite (22. Mai 2016)

Die nächste Generation ist auch schon in Planung
    

cu Hannes


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo, bei uns ist zur Zeit der Libellenschlupf voll im Gange.

das erste Bild müsste eine __ Königslibelle sein, die zweite kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2016)

Hi

Ich hänge mich mal mit meinen diesjährigen Fotos an.


             

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2016)

Morgen,

Noch ein paar Libellenbilder!

weiss vielleicht jemand um welche Libellenart es sich im Beitrag 8 auf dem zweiten Bild handelt?


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> weiss vielleicht jemand um welche Libellenart es sich im Beitrag 8 auf dem zweiten Bild handelt?



Vielleicht __ großer Blaupfeil. Schau mal in den Seiten im Link herum. Da sind auch noch einige andere ähnlich.
http://www.libellen.tv/libelle_grosser-blaupfeil_orthetrum-cancellatum.html


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vielleicht __ großer Blaupfeil. Schau mal in den Seiten im Link herum. Da sind auch noch einige andere ähnlich.
> http://www.libellen.tv/libelle_grosser-blaupfeil_orthetrum-cancellatum.html



Danke!  Ich glaube das ist sie.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2016)

Grüne Mosaikjungfer mitten im Schlupf erwischt:
 
petra


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Eine Mosaikjungfer (welche ? ) von heute

    
HDR bzw. Tonemapping

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Wow, das gibt mein Handy noch lange nicht her. Aber fast 
    
Vor allem beim zweiten Bild, die große blau grüne wollte einfach nicht still halten.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Naja, im Flug ist das schon mit einer DSLR/DSLM eine Herausforderung, dann noch mit dem Handy ... garnicht so schlecht 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Benny337 (21. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Eine Mosaikjungfer (welche ? ) von heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 171844 Anhang anzeigen 171845
> HDR bzw. Tonemapping
> ...


Hallo Helmut,
echt Hammer Bilder , unglaubliche Schärfe super!
Darf ich dich fragen mit welche Camera du fotografierst ????
Danke.
Ja und wenn ich schon da bin, hier meine __ Libellen versuche
(Canon G1X M2)
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Deine Bilder sind aber auch sehr gut.

Wahlweise mit der Olympus OMD E-M1, meißt mit dem m.Zuiko 40-150/2.8 Pro + MC14 (=Telekonverter 1,4) oder der Olympus OMD E-M5II, meißt mit dem m.Zuiko 60/2.8 Makro.
Es stehen aber noch die Objektive Olympus m.Zuiko 9-18/4-5.6, m.Zuiko 45/1.8 und das Panasonic Lumix 20/1.7 und das Panasonic Lumix Vario 100-300/4-5.6 OIS zur Verfügung. Adaptierten kann ich noch das Minolta MD 50/1.7 und das Minolta MD 200/3.5.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wild (21. Aug. 2016)

Dann will ich auch mal ein Bild dazugeben 
 

...und noch eins.. 

...und noch eins...


----------



## pema (22. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> HDR bzw. Tonemapping


Hallo Helmut,
ich habe gerade 'versucht' die Wikipedia-Erklärung für HDR zu verstehen (Tonemapping habe ich erst gar nicht versucht zu verstehen). Da war von speziellen HDR-Kameras die Rede...allerdings erst ab 50.000Dollar erhältlich.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du keine dieser Kameras besitzt...obwohl: weiß man's.
Sag mal was zu HDR. Wie kannst du Fotos in dieser HDR-Qualität erzeugen?
Petra


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2016)

Wer ist denn da heute mittag bei uns geschlüpft...?


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Das mit dem HDR , was auch immer das ist könnt ich auch beim Smartphone einstellen. aber wehe es kommt der kleinste Wackler beim Auslösen und schon ist nur noch Bildrauschen angesagt . Aber sonst scheint es als ob die Auflösung nochmals hochgeschraubt wird.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Bei einem HDR (High Dynamic Range) werden mindestens drei Bilder zu einem Bild zusammen gerechnet. Ein normal belichtetes, ein über- und ein unterbelichtetes Bild.
Diese 3 Bilder werden mit einer Software, bei mir Photomatix, zusammen gerechnet. Je mehr Bilder zusammen gerechnet werden, bei meiner Libelle waren es 7 Bilder, je besser die Tonwertverläufe. Nachteil ist aber das die Libelle für 7 Bilder stillhalten muß. Also dieses Verfahren eignet sich sehr gut für statische Motive. Für bewegte, wie ein Auto, Bahn oder Flugzeug ist es nicht geeignet.
Wenn jetzt René mit seinem SP so ein Bild aus der Hand macht, muß er für mindestens 3 Bilder still halten. Was fast niemanden gelingen kann. Auflegen auf einen festen Gegenstand könnte eine Lösung sein. Genauso wie ich meine Kamera auch auf ein Stativ oder auf einen festen Gegenstand befestige/auflege. Freihand gelingen HDR-Fotos sehr selten.
Wie funktioniert es jetzt genau bei einer Kamera. Die Kamera braucht eine Belichtungskorrektur (+/- 3EV). Mit dieser Beleichtungskorrektur macht man ein Bild mit +3EV = Überbelichtung, ein Bild mit -3EV = Unterbelichtung und eines mit richtiger Belichtung ohne Korrektur. Diese lädt man dann in die Software, wie gesagt bei mir Photomatix Pro3.
Diese Software gibt es jetzt schon in der 5er Version und man kann sich davon eine Testversion herunter laden.

Also Kamera mit Fernauslöser auf ein Stativ, den Programmschalter auf A, auf ein statisches Motiv fixieren und scharf stellen. Den AF abstellen und das erste Bild mit normaler Belichtung durchführen. Das Belichtungskorrekturrad auf + 3 EV drehen und auslösen. Das Belichtungskorrekturrad auf - 3 EV drehen und wieder auslösen. Diese drei Bilder dann in der Photomatix-SW laden und die HDR-Funktion ausführen.

Und schon hat man ein HDR-Bild

 

Frank hat mal in dieser Technik Bilder von Technik (Autos usw. ... ) gemacht. Finde ich leider nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2016)

So habe es jetzt gefunden ... Hier der Thread aus der Fotoecke ...

Wo wir gerne dann dieses Thema weiter vertiefen können ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Keine  Vergleich zu euren Bildern, aber immerhin habe ich sie mal erwischt (Handy).


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Sep. 2016)

Heute sind wieder 2 Stück geschlüpft     vielleicht die letzten nachdem ich meinen neuen Bewohner im Mini entdeckt hab ?

  
LG, Tine


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Heute auf dem Weg ins Vogelzimmer kreuzte sie meinen Weg - und ich hatte zufällig die Kamera dabei


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2016)

Die Drachenfliege hat in 1 m Abstand dann Kreise um  mich gedreht.
Ist nicht ganz einfach so ein Bild dabei mit dem Händy zu machen.


----------

